# 8IH - 8I Holdings



## System (15 December 2014)

8I Holdings Ltd (8IH) is the holding company of the 8I Group, which operates an investment business focusing on investments in listed securities and real property development investments, and a financial education and training seminar business.

http://8iholdings.com


----------



## skc (28 April 2015)

Anyone following this stock? IPO last Dec at 20c... cracked $1 today.

On the prospectus... the company's major assets are



> The Company has, or will have upon completion of the Offer, the following major
> assets and interests:
> • listed securities, having a value of approximately A$6,523,000 (based on the value
> of listed securities held by 8I Group Subsidiaries as at 30 September 2014);
> ...




OK, I am scratching my head on how these assets can possibly worth $368m market cap at current prices  The latest NTA was listed at A8.8c per share. So it's price/NTA is a bit high, to say the least. 

Or may be they are actually a money printing machine...
On 23 Jan they announced the acquisition of 51% of CPA Academy for S$1.53m, which was completed on 16 Feb. Then on 31 Mar, it sold 20% of CPA Academy for S$4.5m. So in 1 month's time, CPA academy has gone from a valuation of S$3m to a whopping S$22.5m. In ONE MONTH. Seriously?! 

But wait! According to 14 Apr response to the ASX Query, the sucker who bought the CPA Acaademy wants to buy more, at a higher price! Initial discussion involved a range of S$5m to S$10m for 20% to 39.2% of it remaining interest. So in other words... S$5m for 6.2% of this magical company. Which is now valued at S$80.6m... another 4x increase from March. Or a 27x increase since Jan.

These guys are true rainmakers.


----------



## skyQuake (29 April 2015)

Well if they can generate that kind of returns, then $1 seems very cheap.

Very jealous


----------



## Miner (29 April 2015)

skc said:


> Anyone following this stock? IPO last Dec at 20c... cracked $1 today.
> 
> On the prospectus... the company's major assets are
> 
> ...




SKC 
Were you very polite to say that it smells fish being not kept at fridge for 5 days


----------



## McLovin (29 April 2015)

You've got draw the bow back a fair to get this "synergy"...





Hemus seems like an odd combo...Sort of like DTZ with a party division.

Something's definitely not right.


----------



## skc (26 May 2015)

skc said:


> Or may be they are actually a money printing machine...
> On 23 Jan they announced the acquisition of 51% of CPA Academy for S$1.53m, which was completed on 16 Feb. Then on 31 Mar, it sold 20% of CPA Academy for S$4.5m. So in 1 month's time, CPA academy has gone from a valuation of S$3m to a whopping S$22.5m. In ONE MONTH. Seriously?!
> 
> But wait! According to 14 Apr response to the ASX Query, the sucker who bought the CPA Acaademy wants to buy more, at a higher price! Initial discussion involved a range of S$5m to S$10m for 20% to 39.2% of it remaining interest. So in other words... S$5m for 6.2% of this magical company. Which is now valued at S$80.6m... another 4x increase from March. Or a 27x increase since Jan.




8IH sold it's remaining stake (31% of CPA) to a new company called Digimatic Group for 134,571,000 (28.18%) shares, but then on-sell 68,320,000 shares in Digimatic Group to Champion Star United Inc for S$10m. So... essentially 8IH sold ~15.74% of CPA for S$10m. Which means this magical company is valued at S$63.5m, or 21x since Jan 2015.

But don't despair if you think you may have missed the boat. Digimatic (which holds nothing but CPA) is looking to float on the ASX. With an established valuation through the transactions, what can go wrong?

Meanwhile, the company continues to trade at 11x NTA.


----------



## Faramir (28 October 2020)

This sounds like a crap company.


> 8I Holdings Limited is an investment holding company. The Company's segments include investment segment, which is involved in investments in listed securities; private equity segment, which is engaged in the provision of group-level corporate services, treasury functions and private investments in companies with initial public offering (IPO) potential; education and event segment, which is involved in financial education, training seminar and event organization business, and property segment, which is engaged in the business of constructing, developing and leasing out of residential and commercial properties. The Company, through its subsidiaries, includes a business intelligence and investment network made up of professionals, managers, executives and technicians (PMETs), entrepreneurs, and high-net-worth individuals (HNWIs) through its financial education and training hub. The Company has operations in Australia, China, Malaysia and Singapore.



Once upon a time, its share was was roughly $1.40. It’s been five years since the last post. How things have fallen from grace.

It fell 25% today down to 15c.

Perfect reason to choose 8IH as my November pick. Just as I couldn’t think that I could get any worst than October.


----------



## Faramir (28 October 2020)

Trust me, it’s not doing well.


> *8IH Financial Summary*
> 
> 
> 
> For the fiscal year ended 31 March 2020, 8I Holdings Ltd revenues decreased 49% to SP$9.3M. Net loss before extraordinary items decreased 64% to SP$3.7M. Revenues reflect Financial education program sales decrease of 28% to SP$10.3M, Non-financial education program sales decrease of 88% to SP$509K, Sales of Goods decrease from SP$2.5M to SP$0K. Lower net loss reflects Selling/General/Admin Expense decrease of 69% to SP$2.3M (expense).



Next picture is even more scary but in this market - any stock can go boom. That’s my only hope for November tipping competition.


----------



## Country Lad (28 October 2020)

Faramir said:


> This sounds like a crap company.
> 
> Once upon a time, its share was was roughly $1.40. It’s been five years since the last post. How things have fallen from grace.
> 
> ...




Purely a Singaporean company substantially owned by Kuan Tat Chee. Its market cap is $54 million and its subsidiary 8VI where all the action is, has a market cap of $66.6 million.

Its only product is something  you could expect to have been developed on the Gold Coast.

_ "The company's VI App is a proprietary stock analysis tool that crunches traditional financial data, simplifies the stock analysis, and provide  decision-making process for equity investors into visuals under a framework."_

You may be on a winner for the monthly comp @Faramir - possibly a horse racing tipping program is their next product.


----------

